# Any other BFing moms feel HOT all the time?



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know about you, but I go through these spells when I feel HOT and normally I am always cold!!! My gut feeling is that it has to do with my BFing hormones... any of you mamas feel hot too??? Like, I will just start to sweat and that is not like me! Am I just going crazy? lol Btw, my baby is 7 weeks old- could it still be PP hormones?


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I did. I even had hot flash like things like you are describing. That seemed to happen most at night, but it did happen during the day too. I was hot and thirsty all the time.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Me too. I can't remember when it got better - but I'm back to my regular cold self now at 11 months postpartum!


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh yeah.... for sure. Both times I remember that. I think it got better around 4 months? DD2 is 7 months and it has been gone for quite some time.


----------



## Mama4life14 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes I always felt hot! It was brutal! I probably stopped having "hot flashes" after 3-4 months. But 16 months later and still breastfeeding, my overall body temperature is still really hot. It's helped that it's been winter here the past 5 months! I dont know what I'll do when summer comes around again!


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies!!! I feel more normal knowing you went through it too!  And also, good to know it will pass lol!


----------

